# Just Obedience in Augusta?



## wolfheartak (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking for an obedience trainer in/near Augusta. I've got a 8 month old Duck Toller that I'm really just looking to have a well behaved dog. I've been working on basics with her since I got her at 8 weeks, but there was no trainer where I lived, so I had to do everything based on advice from a friend (with a well trained border collie) and training a rat in college (close--but a rat is no dog!). So, I think we both need a little touch up! 

I searched the forum, and seems all the trainers on here are 90+ minutes away. Any one recommend someone closer? I am more than willing to drive for the sake of my dog, but it would be nice not to. I'm also looking to be part of the training, not just sending her off to school.


----------



## GACarpMAN (Sep 3, 2014)

Www. Wonderdogltd. Com
Louis Brentnell
7065419600
Located in Appling


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 3, 2014)

you have two retriever trainers in the area. 

Marty Griner with Briercreek southern kennels
and
Danny Sanders with Sugar Cane Kennels.

both have websites and are very experienced.


----------



## wolfheartak (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2014)

I have read about a duck toller but never have seen one.


----------



## wolfheartak (Sep 3, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I have read about a duck toller but never have seen one.



I love mine! She is my avatar. Loves to have her face in the wind on the boat. My family usually hunts with English Springers or Goldens, but springers are just too-much-all-the-time for me and I just didn't want a golden or a lab. My cousin has used goldens forever, but is thinking of switching to a Toller. Thinks they have a bit more energy. They are a great compact size too, 35-45lbs.

Mine doesn't seem to have the strongest retrieve drive so far, but it seems to be developing as she ages. I would love to actually hunt with her, but I've never hunted birds before. I think she'd retrieve them just fine after a bit of training.

If you ever consider one, I'd be happy to chat with you about them.


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 3, 2014)

I saw one, one time at a test. Go bird of the water series and dog swam across cove. Got out picked up the duck but refused to swim back over. The dry ground on the way back was thick briers and it wasn't going to come through there either. So it laid down and ate the duck. Handler had to bust through the briers to get the dog and drag it back. Only one I've ever seen.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 3, 2014)

wolfheartak said:


> Looking for an obedience trainer in/near Augusta. I've got a 8 month old Duck Toller that I'm really just looking to have a well behaved dog. I've been working on basics with her since I got her at 8 weeks, but there was no trainer where I lived, so I had to do everything based on advice from a friend (with a well trained border collie) and training a rat in college (close--but a rat is no dog!). So, I think we both need a little touch up!
> 
> I searched the forum, and seems all the trainers on here are 90+ minutes away. Any one recommend someone closer? I am more than willing to drive for the sake of my dog, but it would be nice not to. I'm also looking to be part of the training, not just sending her off to school.





killer elite said:


> I have read about a duck toller but never have seen one.





wolfheartak said:


> I love mine! She is my avatar. Loves to have her face in the wind on the boat. My family usually hunts with English Springers or Goldens, but springers are just too-much-all-the-time for me and I just didn't want a golden or a lab. My cousin has used goldens forever, but is thinking of switching to a Toller. Thinks they have a bit more energy. They are a great compact size too, 35-45lbs.
> 
> Mine doesn't seem to have the strongest retrieve drive so far, but it seems to be developing as she ages. I would love to actually hunt with her, but I've never hunted birds before. I think she'd retrieve them just fine after a bit of training.
> 
> If you ever consider one, I'd be happy to chat with you about them.



There is a lady in Midlands Hunting Retriever Club that has a Toller

http://midlandshrc.com/

Midlands is based out of Augusta. We train in Aiken SC, and Waynesboro Ga.

Come out, and join us for a training day sometime.


----------



## wolfheartak (Sep 3, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There is a lady in Midlands Hunting Retriever Club that has a Toller
> 
> http://midlandshrc.com/
> 
> ...



I saw that--I'd love to come out. IIRC, the website said 3rd Saturday of the month? If that's still true, I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 3, 2014)

wolfheartak said:


> I saw that--I'd love to come out. IIRC, the website said 3rd Saturday of the month? If that's still true, I'll do my best to be there.


At this time it will be 3rd Saturday in September Waynesboro Ga.

PM me for more information if you need it!!...........Good group of folks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2014)

wolfheartak said:


> I love mine! She is my avatar. Loves to have her face in the wind on the boat. My family usually hunts with English Springers or Goldens, but springers are just too-much-all-the-time for me and I just didn't want a golden or a lab. My cousin has used goldens forever, but is thinking of switching to a Toller. Thinks they have a bit more energy. They are a great compact size too, 35-45lbs.
> 
> Mine doesn't seem to have the strongest retrieve drive so far, but it seems to be developing as she ages. I would love to actually hunt with her, but I've never hunted birds before. I think she'd retrieve them just fine after a bit of training.
> 
> If you ever consider one, I'd be happy to chat with you about them.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> At this time it will be 3rd Saturday in September Waynesboro Ga.
> 
> PM me for more information if you need it!!...........Good group of folks!!


Glad you came out!!........I think you got to see a side of your dog that you hadn't seen before!!............Coda did real good for her first time out!!

I think she likes these warm southern waters!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 20, 2014)

so what happened on sunday did you pass?


----------



## wolfheartak (Oct 24, 2014)

Didnt pass, she didnt see one of the land marks. But got it on a second try, so she definitely can do it. This was her first time and all I have really done with her is fetch a tennis ball. Cant complain, I just entered for fun, and she did good.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 24, 2014)

wolfheartak said:


> Didnt pass, she didnt see one of the land marks. But got it on a second try, so she definitely can do it. This was her first time and all I have really done with her is fetch a tennis ball. Cant complain, I just entered for fun, and she did good.



That is what it is about it having fun. i can tell you i had a blast on sunday just ask ruttnbuck and tag-a-long.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 24, 2014)

Ben. Congrats on your pass.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2014)

wolfheartak said:


> Didnt pass, she didnt see one of the land marks. But got it on a second try, so she definitely can do it. This was her first time and all I have really done with her is fetch a tennis ball. Cant complain, I just entered for fun, and she did good.


Coda did a good job for her first time out!!.............Mark Got some really good pictures of her in action!!



krazybronco2 said:


> That is what it is about it having fun. i can tell you i had a blast on sunday just ask ruttnbuck and tag-a-long.


Belle was impressive in the swamp!!..........Good job, and congratulations!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 26, 2014)

didn't know if you knew how to get to Marks page but 

i liked the pics he got of Coda.

http://upclosephoto.com/


----------



## wolfheartak (Oct 27, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> didn't know if you knew how to get to Marks page but
> 
> i liked the pics he got of Coda.
> 
> http://upclosephoto.com/



Yes, Thanks!!


----------

